# N-Ext Products Help: Which Ones and Application?



## jdaltman (May 23, 2020)

Hey guys - long time reader first time poster. I was hoping to get some help from some of you that have used N-Ext products. I live near Pittsburgh - have KBG. I have a lawn company providing treatments, but have decided to take the plunge into doing it myself. Thankfully, I already have a pretty healthy yard, but I think I could probably get more out of it.

Anyways, I purchased Allyn Hane's Cool Season Lawn Guide. I'm good on fertilizer, pre emergents, post emergents, etc. (will be using Carbon-X, Milogarnite, or a combination thereof throughout the year. My question is I'm still a little confused on the bio-stimulants. Are they needed and do they significantly help? I've read that RBS + Humic 12 has proved to be a good combination, but didn't know if I needed the full bio-stim pack. Another question is application of the bio-stims. Do you guys prefer using a hose end sprayer (Ortho or other) or a backpack type sprayer. I was looking at buying a Sprayers Plus backpack, but didn't know if I needed to go that route or could just use a hose. My yard is about 7500 sq feet...maybe a little less.

Thanks in advance for the help. Already have learned a ton from this forum and hope to be able to contribute in the future also.

Jason


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I used the bio-stim pack on a couple areas of my yard. For the most part I saw no noticeable difference. But i will say i have a test plot area where I sprayed the right side with N-EXT products and left was not. This picture was taken late summer/early fall and you can see a significant difference, especially in the middle section which is KBG.

I lost a lot of my KBG plot due to either drought stress or disease but clearly the area treated with the bio stims was not as badly effected. Was this just a coincidence or did the products help it handle stress? Ill be honest I have no clue.

Also i preferredq to use the Ortho hose end sprayer compared to my backpack but both worked fine.


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

I just started using the N-Ext products on my lawn. I use both a Sprayers Plus YT25E and an Ortho sprayer. The Ortho sprayer is definitely a much more efficient and easier way to apply, but you don't get as defined of a line. I only use the YT25E in the front yards and the area behind my fence (areas I want a defined line). The Ortho sprayer is used in my fenced in backyard as there is a hard barrier between yards.

I can't speak for how, or if, they work since I just started but the Greene Effect did a good job giving me a dark green.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I just ordered two, 7-0-1 GreeneStart, 1 RGS and 1 Humic 12. I used the Bio Pack, FEature 6-0-0 and Milo last year and had a great (for me) 12 month turn around. It was nice and this program is pretty easy.

I'm going to run this with FEature 6-0-0 for iron and low N, and a pre-spiked 24-0-4 Lesco with Milo pro for granular.

Going to be a frequent but slow feeding this year. Right now I'm putting down something, low, every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

You don't need any of that stuff. I also watch his videos but here's what I use:

Urea $25 (not sold in home depot/lowes)
Lesco Fertilizer (look for it at Home Depot)

Ironite (as needed but according to the label, what you save not buying milorganite can be spent on this)

Then make sure you build up all your chemicals:

Prodiamine
Tenacity
Bifen
Imidicloprid (grubs)
Propiconazole (fungus contro)

For bio stimulents you can just mix up your own. Try Kelp4Less.com Personally I have the Humic/fulvic/kelp blend. It was $20 and lasts a long time.

Using the above my lawn care costs are less than $150/yr for 5000 sq ft.

I'm skeptical about humic acid but it was so cheap I bought it anyway. The above is much cheaper than getting NEXT products and Yard Mastery. At the moment they just don't produce enough to compete on price with the big companies.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have about 1.5 acres and find the NEXT products very interesting and I would love to incorporate them but they would be too expensive for me to use them following the label directions. I am more like you and use Urea 46-0-0 ( diluted and sprayed ) and also Humic Acid, Tenacity, Imidiclaprid and Propiconazole. This year I will add Yucca extract,
Sodium Laureth Sulfate Solution and Kelp mix to loosen my compacted clay soil. I would prefer a simpler technique but the cost per SF is a issue for me. Most of what I am applying is natural and in light doses, I feel it is working. My yard looks great, the bares spots filled in well and I am getting the neighbors attention.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

To each their own. We could argue about car payments, mortgages, investments too.

No reason to defend my purchase. If I feel it's worth it, then it is to me. I don't feel like a car payment is worth it to me, and thus, I don't have one. But again, to each their own.


----------

